# Is it True?



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

http://www.thenuclearfamily.co.uk/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=2622

on this residential forum, they dont want a person to feed pigeons

they claim that "pigeons carry up to 40 ticks, pests and diseases, many of which are communicable to humans."

.. "and their faeces carry clothes moth lavae"

I knew they werent clean but I didnt realise they carried so much stuff on them?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a load of ignorant twaddle!

For a start clothes moths lay their eggs on clothes not on pigeon food.

Pigeons can carry far fewer diseases than the average human and *very few *of them are transmittable to human beings. If they transmit it has to be by close contact.

The people most likely to infect you are your fellow humans, who carry the diseases that are fatal to humans. And the place you are most likely to get infected is the hospital...have you seen the statistics for hospital acquired MRSA infections?

Cynthia


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I thought they must have got their facts wrong

they should think of how dangerous getting MRSA from hopsital is.

the poor birds shouldn't have to suffer as result


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is all really about poop. If pigeons didn't poop, or if they scattered themselves about a bit instead of gathering in crowds, then people wouldn't have to justify killing them by claiming that they carry diseases.

The problem is that pigeons just won't listen to my advice! I have told them over and over again to fly out into the country to poop, to roost out in the middle of nowehere to only feed in twos and threes etc but they won't take a blind bit of notice.

Cynthia


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

cyro51 said:


> The problem is that pigeons just won't listen to my advice! I have told them over and over again to fly out into the country to poop, to roost out in the middle of nowehere to only feed in twos and threes etc but they won't take a blind bit of notice.
> 
> Cynthia


Cynthia, I know you were joking, but it's so true!

I don't think people would even take notice of them much, if there were only a small group gathered at a time....but when they flock, their size and sheer numbers just makes them so noticeable, especially to the wrong type of people. 

Linda


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

In six years and of the approximately 200 birds I've had (most re-homed after rehabilition), I've only had one sick bird, and she was so far gone when she was brought to me she didn't make it more than an hour. I've never (knock on wood) had an illness in my flock, and I rescue from shelters and a lot of feral pigeons come my way. Pigeons are actually quite healthy animals generally, as far as I've seen.  My first pigeons lived in the house with me and I never had any health problems or illness during those years.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

That's so sad. 

Every year my family and I are happy to see new squabs being raised on our roof!
They hardly even make a mess, as strange as it seems. I rescue any fallen eggs or babies, and bring 'em back to the nest if they're viable and in one piece.

Just as a note... I've been taking care of this pair of ferals...But they're horrible parents...All their babies were being killed. So I kept taking away fresh eggs and putting in duds. They got used to it and I noticed that every time I took the duds away after they had 18 days to sit on them, the next nest got better and better. Soon they had a real nest with twigs instead of just a scrap of garbage, and at the beginning absolutely nothing (they were nesting on a metal ledge). So I let them raise some young. Sadly, one of the two youngsters fell and died. She's now carefully raising one. I hope the nest continues to improve...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lin Hansen said:


> I don't think people would even take notice of them much, if there were only a small group gathered at a time....but when they flock,* their size and sheer numbers just makes them so noticeable, especially to the wrong type of people.*
> Linda



Hi Lin,

That is exactly what happens when someone feeds a flock, their size grows and they become noticeable. BEING NOTICABLE is a danger in itself for pigeons, around IGNORANT people. Even though we know the pigeons are just doing what comes natural...FLOCKING, EATING, POOPING, LIVING and BREEDING. It seems to give cause for the illeducated/ignorant to VOICE their COMPLAINTS.


Vasp,

Thank you for keeping an eye out on those babies and all your kindess, the parents may just be very young, and therefore need time to mature.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This report is interesting. Note how they play down the number of deaths in only 8 months, expect the public to see it in proportion to the number of patients.

Can you imagine the outcry if there had been that many deaths related to what they like to call "disease carrying pigeons" inthe whole country in a whole decade?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/leicestershire/5396800.stm

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Cynthia,

I am so totally with you on this. 

In the UK the amount of people who go into hospital for something minor and end up dead on the mortuary slab is a joke!!

My grandmother has just had a hysterectomy ( at 78 - cancer) but she is Ok and clear now - she developed a sore on her back whilst in the hopsital which the nurses and doctors said was a bed sore - luckily it didn't get infected with MRSA but my parents said that the nurses were forever tending to the wound, cleaning it and changing the dressing and seemed more obssessed with the pressure wound and the operation scar than my grandmother's actual wellbeing and the reason for her being in there - i.e. with cancer. My mother said she felt they were getting jittery about her catching MRSA.

You don't hear of many pigeons killing you with their bugs do you? 

Gosh I've picked up pigeons and dead animals and I know hygiene is paramount but I have unconsciously stuck my finger in my mouth or something and then thought " oh crikey I've just been handling a pigeon or a dead squirrel" ( I have to check dead things are actually dead!!). I'm fine, not a thing wrong with me - and I am sure over the years I have ingested all sorts of bugs and bacteria from animals and birds!!

I do wash my hands and that when I get home I would add!!!! 

Tania xx


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

kittypaws said:


> Cynthia,
> 
> I am so totally with you on this.
> 
> ...


Tania, you are now probably one of the most "bug" resistent people in the UK! YOU GOT IMMUNITY! 

You will now live a VERY LONG LIFE!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Tania, you are now probably one of the most "bug" resistent people in the UK! YOU GOT IMMUNITY!
> 
> You will now live a VERY LONG LIFE!


Shi, you bet I am gonna live a long life - I'm the healthiest person that I know and also in my office - in 24 years of working for the bank ( OMG!!) I have had 11 days off sick - 3 of which were hangovers!! and 3 when I had a mysterious rash which didn't make me feel unwell, but we had a pregant girl at our office so I had to check it wasn't German Measles ( Rubella) so yeah about 5 genuine sickies and these were one off days ( one being a dodgy chinese the night before) - no I am pretty healthy. 

Without grossing people out here, I sometimes when cuddling the cats, kiss their bellies, heads, backs etc and then I remember that they have probably just washed themselves ( all over if you get my drift - yuck) but hey a few germs never did me any harm!! 

When I released Mrs P and Mr Toots ( 2005 release) I kissed them both on their little feathered heads wishing them luck - oh pigeons are just cuddly as well. 

Tania xx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> ( I have to check dead things are actually dead!!).


Me too! And I invariably kiss the sick pigeons that I am caring for.

I also have a very strong immune system because I have been like this since I was able to crawl. 

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, count me in on the kissing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I guess you can count me in on the lack of of using "sick" days...I never did "flex" days and told my Supervisor I would take "mental health days" every so often. However, the joke was on me because the days just passed so fast that I rarely used any sick time. Ended up with over 1000 non-sick hours to secure the highest return on my salary I could get when I retired. Boy, that money sure comes in handy!   

Can't stand feeling "sick/bad" and will do whatever I can to avoid! So far, so good!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

kittypaws said:


> I kissed them both on their little feathered heads wishing them luck - oh pigeons are just cuddly as well.
> 
> Tania xx


Cute! ^_^


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Well rightly, or wrongly, I decided to add my twopence worth by briefly joining the site (IAP - Innocent Adorable Pigeons  ) and tried, unsuccessfully, to educate a few people. I gave up. Narrow-minded people simply refuse to look outside their little box of how they perceive the world. As far as these nincompoops are concerned, the pigeons at the Barbican (for those outside the UK this is a little Housing Estate within the City of London) are public enemy number 1!  and now I'm some kind of fruitcake [with this last bit they could be right] 

Michelle


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

kittypaws said:


> When I released Mrs P and Mr Toots ( 2005 release) I kissed them both on their little feathered heads wishing them luck - oh pigeons are just cuddly as well.
> 
> Tania xx


*lol* hmmmm I bet if truth were known, you even gave Spike a fond little kiss on his head before you brought him back to my work place to be released  

Michelle xx


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

arnieismybaby said:


> *lol* hmmmm I bet if truth were known, you even gave Spike a fond little kiss on his head before you brought him back to my work place to be released
> 
> Michelle xx


You bet I did  - especially after I decimated his tail poor baby!!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

arnieismybaby said:


> Well rightly, or wrongly, I decided to add my twopence worth by briefly joining the site (IAP - Innocent Adorable Pigeons  ) and tried, unsuccessfully, to educate a few people. I gave up. Narrow-minded people simply refuse to look outside their little box of how they perceive the world. As far as these nincompoops are concerned, the pigeons at the Barbican (for those outside the UK this is a little Housing Estate within the City of London) are public enemy number 1!  and now I'm some kind of fruitcake [with this last bit they could be right]
> 
> Michelle


thanks Michelle for posting there

they were really not nice to you though on that thread, they were very mean

and thats one of the reasons I dont post there


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

LondonPigeon said:


> thanks Michelle for posting there
> 
> they were really not nice to you though on that thread, they were very mean
> 
> and thats one of the reasons I dont post there


You are welcome  I've got tough skin ... I can take it. I really did call the London Zoo and they are very annoyed to think that a member of their staff can give out false information, but this Incomer person will not provide the name, so I'm guessing this person is telling tall tales.  

Michelle.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michelle, I just read the posts on the forum LP told us about. You did a great job in trying to get them to see reason but they sound like people who talk just for the sake of gaining attention and it makes no difference to them whether they're right or wrong. People like that cause so much harm.

I'm proud of you for going to bat for the pigeons. Your responses were very good.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Michelle, I just read the posts on the forum LP told us about. You did a great job in trying to get them to see reason but they sound like people who talk just for the sake of gaining attention and it makes no difference to them whether they're right or wrong. People like that cause so much harm.
> 
> I'm proud of you for going to bat for the pigeons. Your responses were very good.



 Thanks Lady Tarheel for your wonderful comments (nice to know I'm appreciated on at least one forum  ) I'll continue to fight the good fight for the sake of our little feathered friends - even if it means I'm constantly banging my head against a brick wall  

-----

Tania, see I knew you wouldn't be able to resist giving Spike a kiss on his little head  

Michelle.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Michelle,

I just read that thread on the other forum....and good for you!

It didn't sound like too many of them were willing to listen to reason (altho I noticed a couple of reasonable responses...and who knows? If you were able to sway even one or two people into thinking reasonably, then it was a success!). It really looked like it was just a thread started for all the like-minded people to pigeon bash. I don't think they liked you interfering with their fun by presenting real facts as opposed to their biased opinions.

LOL....maybe even I will weigh in with my two cents if they don't lock the thread first! Oh boy, they would probably rip me to pieces especially since I probably don't belong there, as I'm certainly not in their neighborhood! LOL

Linda


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for taking them on, Michelle. 

I am glad I don't live there!

Cynthia


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Linda and Cynthia - it's great to belong to an unbiased site. You are right though Linda, the thread has definitely been set up to pigeon bash - I just feel sorry for our little feathered friends that consider the Barbican Centre their home. *lol* Linda - I'm rather naughty - I don't live there either - but of course I do know the Barbican Centre rather well.

Whilst on the war path - so to speak - I sent a very strong e-mail to Mayor Livingstone this evening. I read an eye witness account of a woman who watched as the Harris Hawk was deliberately let loose on two pigeons in Trafalgar Sq., while the two pigeons were still alive, the hawk handler picked them up and placed them in his van, and then let the hawk at them. The woman tried to take pictures so that she could report him, and he threatend her. She said the screams coming from the van were dreadful. I was so upset (I'm still upset) I immediately sent an e-mail to Ken Livingstone and one of the things I put to him was how he would like being trapped on Trafalgar Sq., with no way out, being stalked by tigers? I even told him that what he is allowing to happen at the Sq. is barbaric and a throw back to the days of the "sporting" Roman arena.

Michelle


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michelle, that is absolutely sickening.


----------



## chasendreams (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bugs on birds*

Here in Indiana, we have West Nile disease, a flu transmitted from mosquitos to birds then to humans if you're bit by the mosquito. People have died from it, but I don't worry about my pigeons. Some birds are immune. Certainly, like all animals, they get infested. My dogs, for instances, are medicated to prevent fleas and ticks and heartworms. Are there meds for pigeons? This is my first year having pigeons and there's a lot to know, so I never considered them having any infestation of insects. So if anyone could help me with this greatly appreciated.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI CHASENDREAMS, The West of Nile is NOT A FLU !!! but is Encephalitis which is a diease of the brain,while the flu is a diease of the respiratory system. Who ever told that it was a flu did not know what he/she was talking about. .GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

chasendreams said:


> Are there meds for pigeons? This is my first year having pigeons and there's a lot to know, so I never considered them having any infestation of insects. So if anyone could help me with this greatly appreciated.



Pigeons can get Pox from mosquito bites, other then putting up mosquito netting around ventilation areas, here is a link to Pox innoculations and other prevention methods:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5760


----------

